# General Turkey 2020



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv been a little spoiled. This is my 9 straight Turkey. I didn’t start Turkey hunting until a little later in life. It was never really on my hunting list but, I eventually started and have been at it for 10 years now and Iv been successful 9/10 years! 
Iv been hunting southern Utah in the same area and I can tell you that the turkey hunting in the area that I hunt has declined big time. It was phenomenal up until about 2 years ago and it’s been on a downward spiral ever since. I fact, I’m a little nervous for next season. I may have to scout out a new area but, for now it’s still producing birds. 

I got down Tuesday night and my brother and I headed out to a trusty spot with surprisingly no luck ( that spot always produces birds) Thursday morning we headed into another trusty area and I was able to call 2 birds in and my little brother connected on one of them! 
Now that we were on the board we were starting to feel a little better about the hunt. 

We took pictures and went back to the truck to see if we could locate another one. We ended up in an area we have set aside that usually produces a bird but, not a lot.

We got in there, parked the truck and walked up the road and lo and behold, a bird sounded off so, we made a quick play on him and he came right in. This time it was my turn and I was able to connect on him!! With 2 turkeys down we still had a few more tags to fill which proved TOUGH!

Birds weren’t where they usually were and putting one to bed was almost impossible. They gobbled for a little bit in the morning but, that was it. 

Eventually I was able to put one to bed Friday night and the next morning I hiked my younger sister and older brother in on it. 
It was text book! We got set up on him before he came out of his roost and he came right in. 

I hit him once with some soft calling right at that sweet spot of light before he came out of his tree. Suddenly we heard him fly down and gobble so I started playing him lightly and he came in gobbling and strutting the whole way!! Unfortunately my 2 shooters NEVER had a shot on him! There were too many ponderosa and junipers in the way for them to get a clear shot BUt, I had open shooting lanes and could have blasted him 10 times over! He worked into 30 yards and did a 360 all around us never presenting a shot! 

I have no idea how?!? 

We had 2 more birds gobbling around us so we repositioned and all 3 birds came in gobbling, drumming and strutting! 

Again, NEVER presenting a shot!! Then they all 3 ran each other off. How in the judus H priest we didn’t kill even one of those birds is beside me! But, it was a thriller! 
We backed out quietly and went back into the area this morning (Sunday) but, didn’t hear a peep! We went back to camp and packed up all our Shizz and came home. Tough hunting this year but, we still managed a couple birds! 
Man I love hunting turkeys!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on a couple nice birds. That Merriams is striking - gorgeous bird!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The area we turkey hunt in Southern Utah has gone down hill the last about 3 years as well. I hunted the old reliable spot last night and this am. Not a peep or a feather, or even a track. Used to be a great area. 

I know the F+G has been trapping a whole lot of birds the last 3 or 4 years in the little town at the base of the canyon and transplanting them. They would winter in town and caused a lot of damage and problems. So the pepole living there wanted them out. 

I guess I'll have to go back to my honey hole from the 80's and the 90's. Went there 3 year's ago just messing around and took a very nice one the first morning. 

Congrats on a couple of nice birds !!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

2full said:


> The area we turkey hunt in Southern Utah has gone down hill the last about 3 years as well. I hunted the old reliable spot last night and this am. Not a peep or a feather, or even a track. Used to be a great area.
> 
> I know the F+G has been trapping a whole lot of birds the last 3 or 4 years in the little town at the base of the canyon and transplanting them. They would winter in town and caused a lot of damage and problems. So the pepole living there wanted them out.
> 
> ...


Yup, it was hot action, lots of birds then about 3 years ago there became less and less up to this date. I havent got it figured out. I thought maybe with a seemingly increase of predators, hunters, Fall hunt and apparently F&G transplant. Thats the problem??? Hmmm. I wish the DWR would leave this one alone!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on some great birds.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Congrats. I’m trying to make it happen up here in snow basin area. I just moved here July last year and this is honestly my first time turkey hunting alone so it’s all brand new to me. Thought I had one working in for me yesterday morning until some [email protected]&$ deliberately walked thru my setup towards the bird I was working, he saw me also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That Merriam that's almost white tipped is one gorgeous bird! He'd look awesome in a full strut mount.:grin:


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Great Job!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on birds


----------

